# visual knob and tube inspection



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

One of my regular clients asked me to inspect knob and tube wiring. I will find out tomorrow who is requesting this inspection (town, Housing..etc) Anyways, he just needs a letter from a licensed electrician saying that no knob and tube is visually present anywhere in the house. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience or requests like this? I am a relatively newly licensed journeyman and just want to make sure i cover all grounds when my license number is involved.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> One of my regular clients asked me to inspect knob and tube wiring. I will find out tomorrow who is requesting this inspection (town, Housing..etc) Anyways, he just needs a letter from a licensed electrician saying that no knob and tube is visually present anywhere in the house. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience or requests like this? I am a relatively newly licensed journeyman and just want to make sure i cover all grounds when my license number is involved.


Sorry but you can't cover all the grounds. 
K&T don't have any. LoL

Look at the age if the home, that's the biggest indication if there was any. 
Look for old penetrations in the rafters were they were Tubed thru or for nailed on saddles. 
Pull a couple of receptacles and take a peek.

Post pics if you find any.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

your right cant cover all grounds. There was K&T in the house before the last upgrade years ago, They just want a confirmation letter saying that it was all removed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Changed out a 12 cir panel full of double tagged cheaters for a new 30 cir panel in an upscale_ 'tea room'_ , circa 1880's, with original 1920's K&T last year

Told the owner it was the basis _for _a rewire, which i gave an est on

A year later, her insurance man is calling me , after his 'visual inspection' with this_ 'Can't believe there's still K&T in the building!'_ line....

So you can see how the _'last electrician'_ is manipulated into the insurance crossfire on sheer hearsay....:no:

My advice to them was, every single device, outlet & fixture needs to be documented as K&T free for the dwelling to be signed off

A K&T signoff should be followed by the proper credentials as well as insurance vouchers_ (you'd think an insurance investigator would know this....)_

Short version>>>>>CYA

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

journeyman777 said:


> your right cant cover all grounds. There was K&T in the house before the last upgrade years ago, They just want a confirmation letter saying that it was all removed.


K&T is probably one of the hardest wring methods to 'remove' Jman777

'deenergized' , with the very low possibility_ (electrical sabotage?)_ of it becoming energized again would be what i'd write up....

i.e.- out of any jbs, panels, fixtures or outlets, tied off to itself

~CS~


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Its probably his insurance company around here you can't get homeowners or some mortgages if you have knob and tube.

I find in philadelphia alot of old row homes had their outlets were udated but all the lighings and switches are still k&t.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

About the easiest way to locate old K&T in a home that was "Updated" is by using a circuit analyzer. 
It will pick out the boot leg ground. 
Then you know which receptacle to pull for inspection.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Turns out the inspection is for an insulation company that is planning on insulating the exterior walls of this 1910 home. Supposedly, government rebates and such are available. Anyways, I need to put a letter together stating it was inspected and no K&T was found on exterior walls. I checked the basement and Attic and pulled every device out that was installed on an exterior wall and found no K&T. However, There are 6 K&T circuits in the house. Nothing was visible going up ext. walls But who really knows (110%) whats behind closed walls in these older constructed homes. How can I word this so Im not to incriminating on myself? Is this something I should stay away from doing? I already charged and performed the inspection.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How do you know there are 6 K&T circuits in the house?


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I tested and visualized all 6 CKTS running through the basement, 3 of them are going up in interior wall locations. The other 3 are going up in exterior wall locations, but all 3 were boxed and extended with romex before going up into the wall.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd document the daylights out of your findings J777.....~CS~


----------



## ceu man (Nov 23, 2010)

I would stay away from it all together. Since its an insulation co that wants it they must be concerned with encapsulating knob and tube in their insulation . 

Romex is installed at the 60 degree rating even though it has 90 degree wire in it , knobs and tube in could be r rh rhw depending of when it was installed. I don't think it was ever intended to be installed in insulated walls.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Check the stairway lighting that always seems to be the last K&T to be replaced, pull a couple of lights, be thorough if there asking to put this writing that all The K7T is gone.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I would pull every receptacle switch and light to check and also note that there is K&T in the basement spliced to romex taking a photo of everything. Make sure I am paid well would not sign off unless every outlet in the house had romex.


----------



## Saywhat16 (Jan 17, 2013)

Three months ago I gave a bid on old knob and tube wiring and recommended to rewire the whole house. They declined and went with a cheap backyard electrician needless to say they keep the fuse panel that only had 8 circuits. The guy double luged on 30 amp fuse so he could add more circuits two months later the house burnt down. After so many years the insulation deteriorates in old wires. I refuse jobs like that cause I like to sleep knowing I'm not killing some one for the easy way out. Your decision tho.


----------

